# Powershot Gx? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/powershot-gx-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/powershot-gx-cr1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/powershot-gx-cr1/"></a></div>
<strong>Canon PowerShot Gx

</strong>So is the next Power â€œGâ€ series camera going to be departure? From the purported spec list below, that seems to be the case. There was non mention when a â€œGâ€ replacement would be announced.</p>
<ul>
<li>12mp (Larger CMOS Sensor)</li>
<li>6.5x Zoom</li>
<li>f/2 The Largest Aperture</li>
<li>1080p HD Video (Upgraded Video Features)</li>
<li>Optical VF Removed</li>
<li>3&#8243; Articulating Screen (High Resolution)</li>
<li>$600 USD</li>
</ul>
<p>This will not be a mirrorless camera, but a high end fixed lens PowerShot. The departure has been <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/the-future-of-the-g-series/">hinted at previously</a>.</p>
<p><strong>CRs Take

</strong>I donâ€™t doubt theyâ€™d sell a boatload of higher end, higher IQ PowerShot cameras. There are lots of people that desire a on camera solution with great IQ. The source is new, so Iâ€™d get the salt shaker out.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## DigitalExplorer (Dec 19, 2011)

Who would buy this camera at that price point? Really Canon?


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmm.. $600 sounds a lot indeed with all the mirrorless madness going around. But compared to the predecessor;

A jump to a larger and CMOS sensor sounds promising since it will be driven by a DIGIC V. Good formula for less noise.
One stop faster lens (on widest), maybe a 24-156mm (just speculating with the 6.5x) would be a welcome upgrade. 24mm on this larger sensor would be a lot wider than the 28mm of the current G12.
Better video, better screen and probably lots more little ergonomic tweaks...

... could make this Powershot well worth the $600 for people who want neither a DSLR nor a small compact but a small, light, complete solution with great IQ without the need of changing lenses


----------



## pwp (Dec 19, 2011)

One of the points of difference with the G-Series has been the optical viewfinder. It may not be the worlds finest optical viewfinder but none the less it's an important feature for a lot of people. Apart from the bright sunlight issues composing a shot on a screen held at arms length, you can hold a camera a _lot _steadier when it's pushed against your face.

If this camera does materialize, Canon would be making a big mistake if there is not a very good EVF in place of the optical viewfinder.

With an EVF I'd be a buyer...even at $600. Ha! My last and not lamented G Canon was a G2 and cost around triple this amount. What was I thinking?

Paul Wright


----------



## unfocused (Dec 19, 2011)

> One of the points of difference with the G-Series has been the optical viewfinder. It may not be the worlds finest optical viewfinder but none the less it's an important feature for a lot of people.



I am one of those people. No interest in anything without a viewfinder. My interest will depend on what is meant by "no optical viewfinder." I'd like to see a competitor to Fuji. Couldn't care less about the Nikon and Sony mirrorless options.


----------



## jouster (Dec 19, 2011)

pwp said:


> One of the points of difference with the G-Series has been the optical viewfinder. It may not be the worlds finest optical viewfinder but none the less it's an important feature for a lot of people. Apart from the bright sunlight issues composing a shot on a screen held at arms length, you can hold a camera a _lot _steadier when it's pushed against your face.
> 
> If this camera does materialize, Canon would be making a big mistake if there is not a very good EVF in place of the optical viewfinder.
> 
> ...



Wait, G2s cost $1800? Holy crap!


----------



## flangad (Dec 19, 2011)

I love Canon powershot G serie... but i definitly think that Canon should also joins micro 4/3 consortium, and build micro 4/3 camera and lenses

No one need one more proprietary EVIL camera. But chosing "standard" micro 4/3 could help Canon to go to this market step by step (no need complete range of lenses for the beginnning, because many micro 4/3 lenses are yet available form other manufacturers), and the most important: this would very strongly comfort the position of the micro 4/3 manufacturer (so including Canon) against all other who chose proprietary format: Canon would be "one among 3" and not "one among so many"


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2011)

As others have said, if Canon could put in a decent evf, along with the rumored specs I'd def. consider this camera. A bigger cmos sensor (say 2.4x or 2x) and fast aperture with articulating screen would be a hot little camera.


----------



## Dave92F1 (Dec 19, 2011)

DigitalExplorer said:


> Who would buy this camera at that price point?



I would. I want a small camera with good IQ & control. (I have a DSLR but won't carry it around every day.)

I'll miss the OVF, but a good EVF would be OK if it's not too laggy. 

Even just the articulated screen might be OK (but without that, no sale).

With my G11, I mostly shoot with the camera braced against my belly/chest, Hasselblad-style. Seems just as stable as bracing against the face, and it's less intimidating. But you need the articulated screen to do that.


----------



## Meeklo (Dec 19, 2011)

My fear is canon turning this into a Panasonic type add on EVF, hopefully this won't happen.

What Canon needs to do is either develop there own compact in body EVF, like the NEX-7. Or, if its true, obtain the in-body/compact EVF from Samsung.

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr3-new-sony-a77nex-7-evf-made-by-samsung/


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 20, 2011)

wow I cant seeing this being much competition for the fuji X10 same price but i think you get more out of the fuji


----------



## Meeklo (Dec 21, 2011)

The fact that their removing the viewfinder means its a major redesign. Might end up looking more like a Pro-S100, perhaps they'll even in call it G100.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 21, 2011)

SWMBO has a G12 for Christmas - camera had to have a viewfinder


----------



## worthmining (Dec 27, 2011)

DigitalExplorer said:


> Who would buy this camera at that price point? Really Canon?



I for one have been struggling for sometime just to get one like that. If the sensor is larger than G12's, while lens becomes faster to F2, and hopefully Canon learns something from Nikon 1 about the fast auto focusing on this type camera, then I certainly don't find any reason to spend $600 or more on a Nikon 1 or Nex or M43, with endless interchangeable lenses, isn't it?

When I don't carry my DSLR and only have the s95 with me, it makes me wonder if I should spent the money on a iPhone4s instead, though s95 is marginally better than an iphone but it's not good enough. Meantime, all the EVIL are pointless and hopelessly missed what people want


----------



## bvukich (Dec 27, 2011)

worthmining said:


> hopefully Canon learns something from Nikon 1



In addition to AF, etc. that you mentioned, I really hope they learn that tiny sensor + huge price tag is a bad combination. Not that I'd ever want an EVIL anyhow, but the Nikon 1 series is a bad joke that I hope Canon doesn't repeat.


----------



## Gsus86 (Jan 5, 2012)

According to mirrorlessrumors.com and source link: https://wellsfargoadvisors.mworld.com/m/m.w?lp=GetStory&id=587442111, Canon is going to release the G1X with 1.5-inch 14.3-mega-pixel CMOS image sensor and a 4x (28-112mm) optical zoom lens. Shipping in February at a $799 suggested retail. 

I hope the admin can confirm whether this is true or not. The camera seems quite nice.



> Canon U.S.A. is unveiling two PowerShot Elph-series point-and-shoot cameras and a new flagship Power-Shot G-series model. The G1X (shipping in February at a $799 suggested retail) will be positioned for advanced amateurs and professionals looking for a walk-around point-and-shoot model and offers a large 1.5-inch 14.3-mega-pixel CMOS image sensor and a 4x (28-112mm) optical zoom lens.
> 
> It is said to have a shallow depth of field and an aperture range of F/2.5-16 affording better low-light capability.
> 
> Other new features include 14-bit RAW file support, a new DIGIC 5 image processor with improved low-light support, high-speed burst HQ shooting of up to 6fps/4.5 fps at full resolution, multi-area white balance adjustment, expanded Smart Auto settings, child-weighted face detection system, handheld night scene and HDR mode. It will shoot up to FullHD 1080 video and includes a 720p Movie Digest mode to automatically compile a video log of all still shots.


----------



## Bawol (Jan 5, 2012)

Am I wrong in thinking that sensor measurement is way off? 

Isn't 1.5 inch (diag, I'm assuming) larger than full frame?


----------



## dolina (Jan 5, 2012)

1.5" appears to be between Full frame and APS-H (1.3x crop)


1D4 = 33.5 millimeters = 1.3 inch
1DX = 43.3 millimeters = 1.7 inch
G1X = 38.1 millimeters = 1.5 inch


----------



## kapanak (Jan 5, 2012)

dolina said:


> 1.5" appears to be between Full frame and APS-H (1.3x crop)
> 
> 
> 1D4 = 33.5 millimeters = 1.3 inch
> ...



Although that is how it might appear at first glance, the inch system for sensor size is not directly translated to diagonal length. 

For example, a 1/2" sensor is 8.00mm diagonally, a 1" sensor is 16.00mm diagonally (just a hair bigger than Nikon's CX sensors on the Nikon 1 series). 
The 38mm you have up there refers to the outer diameter of the image tube that would have been used in television cameras of the old. 

Following the proper conversion, which is roughly multiplying the inch measurement by 2/3 (not exactly), you get a sensor that is 24mm diagonally. 

Interestingly, the Canon APS-C is 2-3mm bigger diagonally that this supposed 1.5" sensor, which is odd, since Canon could cut research and development, and production line costs and just stick a APS-C sensor inside their new compact ... though, either way, the lens would have to be gigantic (by compact standards) to satisfy the rumoured zoom.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2012)

This has been hashed out in the newer thread. I'm fairly certain the spec should read 1/1.5", not 1.5" - that would make it a 2/3" sensor, exactly the size the Fuji X10 uses.


----------



## kidnaper (Jan 10, 2012)

turned out actually being 1.5"! Who really saw that one coming?
http://tinyurl.com/7lm4dwy


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2012)

Not me, clearly. :-[

The big sensor definitely makes it an interesting offering!


----------



## Gman (Aug 17, 2012)

Curious how in the light of things that this topic was highjacked with the intro of the G1X which turned out not to be a Gx machine, bearing in mind that the original intention of the author of the subject heading was a CR1 on the introduction of a Gxx camera which so far has not materialised.
Just shows how long this subject has been simmering for, as a Google search will show.
Sorry for resurrecting this subject, just feeling let down and frustrated especially after two new Powershot models were promised this month neither of which turned out to be a Gxx model after all.
I wonder what happened to the source of the original CR1?


----------

